# HomePod Mini : Question sur connectivité



## OnclPhil99 (1 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis intéressé pour acquérir un HomePod Mini. 
J’aurai besoin de quelques éclaircissements avant de valider mon achat 

=> Est il bien possible d’utiliser l’HomePod Mini avec ses application streaming musique tierces ou n’importe quelle autre appli du moment que l’iPhone / Apple TV / Mac sont en Airplay ?

=> Absence de réseau Wifi : Le HomePod Mini reste t-il utilisable avec un device Apple ? 

Merci !!


----------



## RubenF (2 Février 2021)

Hello. 
Question 1 - Oui, la HomePod Mini est une enceinte AirPlay. 

Question 2 : Elle n'est pas utilisable sans wifi. Ce n'est pas une enceinte Bluetooth


----------



## OnclPhil99 (2 Février 2021)

RubenF a dit:


> Hello.
> Question 1 - Oui, la HomePod Mini est une enceinte AirPlay.
> 
> Question 2 : Elle n'est pas utilisable sans wifi. Ce n'est pas une enceinte Bluetooth


Merci !


----------

